# TMC Glass non return valve problem



## Eboeagles (3 Jul 2011)

I have two TMC Expert sets - one of which I got new for £50 and the other used but off ebay for £10 - with the bottle still at least half full.

Anyway having set them both up on each of my nano's (Its my first couple of weeks using Co2) I seem to be having problems with both glass Non return valves on each tank!? 

Surely the point of these is to stop water going back down the tube towards the tank? My first one did this and each morning I would have to turn up the Co2 to push the water back down the tubing. Now with my second hand one its the same!? I've seen from an earlier post in 2008 that this is a common problem?

So are there some better ones on the market now? What return valves would anyone recommend? They would need to  be small and reasonably priced!

Thanks in advance!

phil


----------



## Tom (3 Jul 2011)

I have had this problem with every valve I've ever used. I now just have a drip loop in my tubing in the hope that it doesn't go right to the reg :/


----------



## howanic (4 Jul 2011)

yep have a different brand and the non return has failed on both sets. The first unfortunately damaged my reg but I changed the second one as soon as I noticed it had failed. Ok at the moment but still leaks a little.


----------



## Eboeagles (4 Jul 2011)

It seems to be a particular problem on the tank where I have a solenoid - came home from work today and the bottle's almost empty, yet no bubbles!? 

I think it either dumped a load in the tank at some point or forced itself out via a leak, luckily I still have no fauna in the tank - thats two of these 95g bottles done in three days on that tank due to this problem!! Lucky I bought two at the ADC get together on the TMC 20% discount!! 

So the result - solenoid out and back to the manual on and off, it's not ideal and it means changing all my timings (again) but until I'm happy enough and experienced using Co2 thats the way it will be and then I'll splash out on a better Co2 set up.

Drip loop also in - thanks!

Is it worth me buying a better non return valve or stick to what I have until / or when I update the hardware?


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Jul 2011)

I'd get rid of the non-return valve and buy a steel one from Aqua Essentials or similar, they are really good.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -1607.html


----------



## Eboeagles (5 Jul 2011)

Ah ok will try one out - aquaessentials are out of stock though... will have a look around.

thanks!


----------



## Eboeagles (5 Jul 2011)

how about these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHECK-VALVE-STAIN ... 0707701544

they look similar! worth a punt I reckon...


----------



## Kazuya (6 Jul 2011)

I've heard a lot of people using either these http://cgi.ebay.com/Rhinox-Brass-Check- ... 3cb3023816

or the plastic one from ADA.


----------

